# Lost Castle



## Rosemary (Jul 22, 2008)

*Lost castle solves riddle of Buckton Moor*

A mysterious monument standing on a windswept Lancashire hilltop for nearly a thousand years has been identified as one of England’s most important castles – causing a sensation among archaeologists.

The University of Manchester team expected the mound on Buckton Moor near Stalybridge to be an earthwork of relatively little importance constructed for defensive purposes out of earth and timber.
 But to their surprise, the excavation revealed it is in fact a top ranking castle built in the twelfth century, solving a riddle which has intrigued locals for hundreds of years.
The archaeologists realised they had made a major discovery after excavating the castle’s outer wall - which they found to be made of stone and 2.8 metres wide – a massive size. 

_[FONT=&quot]So another piece to add to our history books.  [/FONT]_

News item (The University of Manchester)


----------



## ushumgal (Jul 24, 2008)

Wow, that's great stuff!!   Thanks for sharing the news, Rosemary!

Stuff like this makes me *really* wish I had gone into European archaeology, since it'll likely be a while before I can go on any digs in northern Iraq.


----------



## Talysia (Jul 24, 2008)

This is an impressive find!  I'm glad that the archaeologists keep finding new things like this - it makes it all the more interesting.  Thanks, Rosemary!


----------

